# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Ан-2 в 48 масштабе фирмы"Bilek"

## fsl

Анонсирование выпуска Ан-2 от "Valom"в 48 масштабе было  пару тройку лет назад, и вся заинтересованная модельная общественность с нетерпением ждала эту новинку, за это время появился "младший брат" в 144 от А-модел, а "Valom" все не было .Пару месяцев  назад данный кит появился в продаже и  в некоторых модельных инетмагазинах, пошли обсуждения на модельных форумах о точности и копийности новинки.
  И вот совсем неожиданно появился "конкурент"от BILEK, на сегодняшний день новость приятна во всем, есть из чего выбрать, а это всегда большой плюс. Так вышло, что отливки по случаю попали ко мне, появилась возможность изучить этот набор,сделать «Аннушку» с которой у меня связана дорога в небо. Модель сделана по технологии ЛНД, правда сделана с новым качеством ,хорошей деталировкой, без утяжин и облоя, имитированы все лючки, выштамповки и т.Набор укомплектован двумя половинами фюзеляжа, трех цельнолитых деталей крыла(верх из двух половинок и нижняя часть нижнего крыла)пять литниковых рамок с деталями модели, прозрачная рамка остекления кабины и иллюминаторов, всего 117 литых деталей, пролив деталей хорош, недоливы и утяжины отсутствуют как класс, расшивка тонка и четкая и аккуратная, фактура полотна отсутствует, что ближе к истине, так как под слоями аэролака и краски ее не должно быть видно, провис полотна весьма правдоподобен, на фото почему то он более ярко выражен чем есть в жизни, также модель  укомплектована смоляным движком и резиноподобными пневматиками, также набор укомплектован платой фототравления предназначенной в основном для деталировки кабины, к сожалению поднять занавесу тайны вариантов окраски данной модели мне не удалось, надеюсь, на то ,что и вариант»Аэрофлота»произво  дитель не забудет. Салона в модели нет, почему это вопрос к производителю ведь иллюминаторы велики по площади и через них нутро видно, возможно это связано с желанием облегчить нагрузку на стойки шасси довольно крупной модели, а может грузовой салон будет сделан отдельным набором, или наборами на разные модификации многочисленного семейства Ан-2.
 Появилось желание сделать обзор двух моделей. Модель «Valom» заказана и уже в дороге ко мне, как только приедет, сразу приступлю к сравнению этих новинок.

 С уважением ко всем FSL.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Спасибо - интересная новость! Судя по обзору на Скейле, этот кит геометрически более верен, но, конечно же, сравнительный обзор очень нужен! Надо найти время, чтобы приобрести и собрать "Антон" - много чего с ним связано...

----------


## fsl

> Спасибо - интересная новость! Судя по обзору на Скейле, этот кит геометрически более верен, но, конечно же, сравнительный обзор очень нужен! Надо найти время, чтобы приобрести и собрать "Антон" - много чего с ним связано...


 А ссилку обзора на Валома дайте плз,не могу найти,нашел только НеОмегу.НеОмегу в руках держал но очень давно жаль не знаю кто в Киеве имеет,для полноти сравнения.

----------


## Любомирский

http://www.modelimex.com/ShowProduct...CategoryID=267

И здесь обсуждение: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_24152.html
Билековская модель произвела более приятное впечатление.

----------


## An-Z

Для полноты анонса-обзора не хватает декали..

----------


## fsl

> Для полноты анонса-обзора не хватает декали..


Это пока анонс,думаю что через пару недель будет и дека и инструкция и коробка.
 Обзор-сравнение будет чуть позже как получу Валомовский Ан-2

----------


## rotfront

> Анонсирование выпуска Ан-2 от "Valom"в 48 масштабе было  пару тройку лет назад, и вся заинтересованная модельная общественность с нетерпением ждала эту новинку, за это время появился "младший брат" в 144 от А-модел, а "Valom" все не было .Пару месяцев  назад данный кит появился в продаже и  в некоторых модельных инетмагазинах, пошли обсуждения на модельных форумах о точности и копийности новинки.
>   И вот совсем неожиданно появился "конкурент"от BILEK, на сегодняшний день новость приятна во всем, есть из чего выбрать, а это всегда большой плюс. Так вышло, что отливки по случаю попали ко мне, появилась возможность изучить этот набор,сделать «Аннушку» с которой у меня связана дорога в небо. Модель сделана по технологии ЛНД, правда сделана с новым качеством ,хорошей деталировкой, без утяжин и облоя, имитированы все лючки, выштамповки и т.Набор укомплектован двумя половинами фюзеляжа, трех цельнолитых деталей крыла(верх из двух половинок и нижняя часть нижнего крыла)пять литниковых рамок с деталями модели, прозрачная рамка остекления кабины и иллюминаторов, всего 117 литых деталей, пролив деталей хорош, недоливы и утяжины отсутствуют как класс, расшивка тонка и четкая и аккуратная, фактура полотна отсутствует, что ближе к истине, так как под слоями аэролака и краски ее не должно быть видно, провис полотна весьма правдоподобен, на фото почему то он более ярко выражен чем есть в жизни, также модель  укомплектована смоляным движком"Вектор"его описывать смысла нет общепризнанное качество этого производителя известно всем и резиноподобными пневматиками, также набор укомплектован платой фототравления предназначенной в основном для деталировки кабины, к сожалению поднять занавесу тайны вариантов окраски данной модели мне не удалось, надеюсь, на то ,что и вариант»Аэрофлота»произво  дитель не забудет. Салона в модели нет, почему это вопрос к производителю ведь иллюминаторы велики по площади и через них нутро видно, возможно это связано с желанием облегчить нагрузку на стойки шасси довольно крупной модели, а может грузовой салон будет сделан отдельным набором, или наборами на разные модификации многочисленного семейства Ан-2.
>  Появилось желание сделать обзор двух моделей. Модель «Valom» заказана и уже в дороге ко мне, как только приедет, сразу приступлю к сравнению этих новинок.
> 
>  С уважением ко всем FSL.


А вообще откуда такая инфа? Что-то Билек сам про это ничего не пишет...

----------


## fsl



----------


## Baiji

И у Неомеги и у Валома иллюминатор на двери уходит куда-то вверх.
Этот продукт лишен данного недостатка.

С нетерпением жду обзор-сравнение!
Спасибо Вам.

P.S. Валом заявил и лыжи и поплавки, а у Билека такое счастье намечается?
P.P.S. Ан-2 1/48 от Valom

----------


## fsl

Вот пару фото полусобранного.

----------


## fsl

P.S. Валом заявил и лыжи и поплавки, а у Билека такое счастье намечается?[/QUOTE]
Этой информацией я не владею.

----------


## rotfront



----------


## fsl

> Не, ну как какая разница? Просто что-б не получилось типа "услышал звон, да незнаешь где он"... Валом тоже  пару лет назад фотки выставлял и даже цену называл... Ну а т.к. я смотрю дело не только за бумагой (дека,коробка,инструкция), ожидать надо я думаю ну не раньше чем через полгода... а там кто его ещё знает?...


 Я конечно извеняюсь,что Валом показал 3 года назад кроме рисунков коробки(литнки показались месяца 4 назад),львиная доля сделана,смотрите фотки выше,я конечно на 100 проц не могу гарантировать выход модели под брендом Билык но пока она готовится под этим брендом,о чем я сдесь и сообщил.
 ПС Трамп свои новинки часто заявляет к примеру,нет,а Касатка уже показывает первые сборки, и мы ждем.
 ППС давайте полемику в русле откуда вести заканчивать,был бы уполномочен сказать ,сказал,а так поделился тем что имею.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вот ссылка на тему на Скейле - http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...c_t_24152.html
Он там попал в "после 50 г" ;).
Опс, опоздал, коллега Любомирский оперативно ответил...

----------


## Baiji

> литнки показались месяца 4 назад


Я создал тему с ссылкой но фото литников 02.09.2009, 17:19.
Т.е. год назад без месяца Валом их и показал...

Ан-2 1/48 от Valom

Извините

----------


## fsl

Здается мне в модели Валом четыре литника,а показано 2 :Smile: 
Ладно какая разница думаю что Билык к середине осени на гора модель выпустит,ведь счас еще фактор работает конкурентности,с Валом,чем дольше будут тянуть тем больше потеряют.
 Возникла проблема при фотографировании деталей на чертеже возникают искажения,по краям фокусировки,фотографы как с этим можно бороться,фотик Канон повер шот 20.

----------


## Baiji

> Здается мне в модели Валом четыре литника,а показано 2
> Ладно какая разница думаю что Билык к середине осени на гора модель выпустит,ведь счас еще фактор работает конкурентности,с Валом,чем дольше будут тянуть тем больше потеряют.
>  Возникла проблема при фотографировании деталей на чертеже возникают искажения,по краям фокусировки,фотографы как с этим можно бороться,фотик Канон повер шот 20.


Дистанция фоторгафирование как можно дальше, зоом как можно больше.

----------


## fsl

Так тоже пробывал,но резкость ухудшается без штатива. :Frown:

----------


## Baiji

Тут важно найти золотую середину!

Попробуйте фотографировать "с большим запасом" по краям. А потом середину с "цинусом", вырезать с помощью фотошопоподобной программы.
"Нерезкость" по краям отрежеться ;)
У Вас 12.1 мегапикселей, более чем достаточно для этого.

----------


## fsl

Наконец получил оставшиеся детали  и можно приступать к сборке.Есть новый литничок с навесами закрылков и элеронов,молодец производитель исправил косячок свой.

----------


## rotfront

> Наконец получил оставшиеся детали  и можно приступать к сборке.Есть новый литничок с навесами закрылков и элеронов,молодец производитель исправил косячок свой.


Для промошена уже поздновато... 
Уже в продаже:
http://www.bilek-eshop.cz/de/produkt...antonov-an-2-2

----------


## fsl

Спустя пол года окончание работ,пока при домашнем свете,и то ночью,со временем выложу и дневную фотосессию.
ПС подставка изначально не от ан-2 а для другой модели,сдесь просто как фон.

----------


## vomit airways

fsl,
спасибо!
Наконец-то увидел "правильный" переплет фонаря.
Отличная работа и выбор окраски.
Можно добавить "ветряк аэропыла" (эффектней тот что сверху) и "раструбы" самого распылителя удобрений. Ну и грязи рабочей тогда придется... :Smile:

----------


## fsl

> fsl,
> спасибо!
> Наконец-то увидел "правильный" переплет фонаря.
> Отличная работа и выбор окраски.
> Можно добавить "ветряк аэропыла" (эффектней тот что сверху) и "раструбы" самого распылителя удобрений. Ну и грязи рабочей тогда придется...


Не это все,этот уже в конечном варианте,есть мысль сделать "чистого"химика с оборудованием,но пока мысли,а Ан-2 я всегда помню в этом окрасе других и не хочу. 
ПС господа из Валом после выхода этой модели свой фонарь переделали(правда это не устраняет проблему с планером вообще Валомовской модели)и высылают всем преобревшим ранее модели со старым фонарем.Обращаться на сайт или к продавцу моделей.

----------


## rotfront

Классно, но только что-то не пойму... самоль такой большой или дядька такой маленький? :Eek:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Фонарь фонарем, но какова реалистичность окраски и тонировки! Вписать в фото с настоящим - не сразу отличишь!

----------


## Марат

Оболденная модель, замечательная диорама, мастерская работа.

----------


## fsl

> Классно, но только что-то не пойму... самоль такой большой или дядька такой маленький?


Самолет большой,мне тоже дядя маленьким показался,это технарь с набора 1СМ,да и согнут он немного.

----------


## fsl

> Фонарь фонарем, но какова реалистичность окраски и тонировки! Вписать в фото с настоящим - не сразу отличишь!


Спасибо за оценку,я говорил про фонарь другого Ан-2 фирмы Валом,а эта модель фирмы Билык с ней все нормально по фонарю.Извиняюсь если запутал изначально :Smile:

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

Ух ты...я просто ВОСХИЩЁН!

----------


## Owl

Отличная работа, действительно, как живой! )) 
Только мне показалось, что бортовой номер несколько задран вверх. Разве он не на одной линии с иллюминаторами наносился в то время?

----------


## fsl

В чем то Вы правы большинство так и наносилось,но...
и спасибо за такой нюанс,не знал.
ПС ко всем может кто видел или имеет валк на Ан-2 химика до 92 года так чтобы был обход с отьсьемом всего самолета буду ризнателен,для следующего проэкта хочется сделать конкретный самолет(определенного управления,предприятия,или летавшего в какойто периуд летчика)

----------


## fsl

Пришла весна появилась возможность перед отлетом к новому хозяину устроить фотосессию.

----------


## Nazar

Здорово Сергей, чуть с настоящим не попутал. :Smile:

----------


## fsl

Это скорее разработчикам спасибо,хорошоузнаваемый аппарат сделали,без видимых ляпов как например у конкурентов.

----------


## An-Z

Отличная получилась модель! Очень реалистично выглядит.

----------


## Марат

Шикарная модель и замечательная работа Мастера!

----------


## fsl

Да ладно Вам коллега,мне вот подобных Вашим проэктам пока не осилить,да и не осилю уже.

----------


## Kasatka

Серж, потрясающая модель! очень живо выглядит при дневном свете. Лучший Ан-2 что я видел. Поздравляю!

Начинаю подумывать о приобретении этой модели =)

----------


## fsl

Если есть хоть малейшая тень сомнения брать-небрать,думать не надо,шортран со временем лучше не становится,только хуже.А продано их уже не мало.Ну и осмелюсь предложить к ней декаль от МикроМира там просто шикарная техничка и все варианты советских времен стоит порядка 8 долларов за А4,на моей модели использована только технадписи,а вот символика Аэрофлота номера птички флаг полоски сделаны трафаретами впервые опробывал эту технологию уже на модели.

----------


## kfmut

Знатный Ан получился, поздравляю! Замочек особенно порадовал, +100 к реалистичности :-D

Подскажите, пожалуйста, вы неоднородность окраски прешейдингом делали, а потом добивали смывкой и пигментами или как-нибудь иначе? А подтёки с верхнего крыла?

----------


## fsl

Все в комплексе использовалось,потеки как и многое другое это краски Ганзы для везеринга,удобнейшая весчь,хорошо иметирующая особенно масло.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

> Лучший Ан-2 что я видел.


101%!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Бороданков Александр

Дивная модель...действительно, как живой...
Тоже приобрёл...хочу изготовить армейский вариант. Правда они менее выразительны, но мы в Ейске первые парашютные прыжки выполняли именно с Ан-2...до сих пор при взгляде на подножку невольная дрожь в коленях...
Вопрос мастеру: как Вы сохранили целостность поперечных выштамповок на переднеей кромке предкрылков? Они у Билека, увы, составные, и кромочка получается довольно острая...

----------


## kfmut

> Все в комплексе использовалось,потеки как и многое другое это краски Ганзы для везеринга,удобнейшая весчь,хорошо иметирующая особенно масло.


Ясно, спасибо!

----------


## fsl

> Дивная модель...действительно, как живой...
>  как Вы сохранили целостность поперечных выштамповок на передней кромке предкрылков? Они у Билека, увы, составные, и кромочка получается довольно острая...


 Сточил половинки крыла до хорошего  соединения половинок этих ребер,немного подплавил при склейке бутилом,а дальше шкурка.
При работе с такими моделями предпочитаю 10 раз примерить потом отрезать посему просто дольше подгонял. Больше стачивал выборки под элероны и закрылки,спасибо бормашине.

----------


## Бороданков Александр

> Сточил половинки крыла до хорошего  соединения половинок этих ребер,немного подплавил при склейке бутилом,а дальше шкурка.


Это понятно, но при обработке наждачкой для получения круглой передней кромки эти выштамповки (рёбра) неминуемо сточатся...а они идут по всей площади предкрылка сверху до низу...
Как их потом восстановить?...

----------


## fsl

Я точил не стачивая ребра,муторно ,но.....

----------


## Sergius

Модель действительно, как живая!
 Вопрос Мастеру: как и из чего делали расчалки бипланной коробки, антенну?
 Уж очень натурально выглядят.

----------


## fsl

Растяжки из нитей от сахарного мешка,а все антенны я делаю из бантика для девочек черного цвета.

----------

